# Worth it?



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

No. I could create a masterpiece with an ancient D40. Such a small difference in cameras will make an even smaller difference in results. When you _need_ to upgrade, you will know. 

If you have to ask, you're not ready. 


Buy a nice lens instead.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

TickleMyElmo said:


> If you have to ask, you're not ready.


Okay, Dad.... -awkward silence- :hihi:



The thing about getting new lens is you have to have money. I could sell my camera and get the new one. Not really spending much. If the D5200 comes out, I am going to buy it. Not because I'm not happy with my D5100, just because I'm cool like that


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

What telephoto lens should I get? I want at least 300mm. I was looking at this one. Too good to be true? Also, what macro lens? I want a either a 50mm macro or 100mm. Dunno which yet.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

The one you linked to is actually not a terrible lens, especially for the price. If you can swing it, this lens is excellent for the price. You can find it used easily for $100-150 less than new.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Da Plant Man said:


> What telephoto lens should I get? I want at least 300mm. I was looking at this one. Too good to be true? Also, what macro lens? I want a either a 50mm macro or 100mm. Dunno which yet.


That one is an AF lens, so it wont autofocus on your D5100. Only AF-S lenses will.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

TickleMyElmo said:


> That one is an AF lens, so it wont autofocus on your D5100. Only AF-S lenses will.


I never used auto focus anymore. I can't stand it, even for action shots and stuff. Manual is the way to go 


I'm REALLY tempted for that one you linked to Nubster. I might just have to save up and get it. :thumbsup:


Can you guys recommend a good micro (macro) one? B&H has a 60mm refurbished that looks pretty good.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm in love with that 300mm you mentioned Nubster. :hihi:

I'm now selling my 55g to fund it.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

haha...it is a nice lens. I would not hesitate to recommend it to anyone that needs a zoom but can't afford the 70-200 f/2.8 which personally I can't wait to be able to afford. As far as macros, the 60mm is really nice, for value I'd recommend the Tamron 90mm macro. You can grab a nice copy for around $300 usually.


----------

